# WarCraft III: Hero Maps



## DoktorX (19. August 2007)

Hi

ich suche Hero Maps für WC3. Egal ob TFT oder ROC. Ausserdem sollte man sie gut zu 2 spielen können.
Vorallem gefällt mir 10 Hero Siege.
Kennt ihr noch mehr? Dann her damit!


----------



## Solon25 (19. August 2007)

Hier schon gestöbert?


----------



## KuliKugelschreiber (28. August 2007)

http://www.epicwar.com/maps/
hier gibts sehr viele maps wo es fast täglich einige neue gibt


----------



## wc3suechtig (2. Februar 2019)

Wenn du Warcraft 3 und Warcraft 3 reforged maps suchst wärst du hier richtig: Warcraft 3: Reforged - Map database


----------



## Free23 (2. Februar 2019)

wc3suechtig schrieb:


> Wenn du Warcraft 3 und Warcraft 3 reforged maps suchst wärst du hier richtig: Warcraft 3: Reforged - Map database



Schau mal auf das Datum der Anfrage


----------



## wc3suechtig (2. Februar 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf das Datum der Anfrage



Hihi, ja. Aber es geht ja bald weiter mit Warcraft 3 - Reforged. Da ich selbst aktiv spiele bin ich aktuell auf der Suche nach neuen Maps zum Download und bin dabei auf diese Seite gestoßen. Vielleicht hilfts jemanden!


----------



## Worrel (2. Februar 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf das Datum der Anfrage





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

